# 6WB DKOMBI flashing new firmware



## GaryWu (Jan 7, 2015)

Will I want to upgrade my firmware DKOMBI.
When TAL-Processing window, I should tick it options?
flashing DKOMBI need time?
Please help me, thank you!


----------



## duke99 (Dec 29, 2013)

GaryWu said:


> Will I want to upgrade my firmware DKOMBI.
> When TAL-Processing window, I should tick it options?
> flashing DKOMBI need time?
> Please help me, thank you!


can you post the SVT_soll ?


----------



## GaryWu (Jan 7, 2015)

duke99 said:


> can you post the SVT_soll ?


STV attach list.
Please help me. Thanks ...
Best regards!


----------



## duke99 (Dec 29, 2013)

GaryWu said:


> STV attach list.
> Please help me. Thanks ...
> Best regards!


 chooes Dkombi All options,it's OK.good luck!


----------



## GaryWu (Jan 7, 2015)

duke99 said:


> chooes Dkombi All options,it's OK.good luck!


Flashing DKOMBI how long time?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Appr. 18 minutes.

CU Oliver


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

GaryWu said:


> STV attach list.
> Please help me. Thanks ...
> Best regards!


I would not be sure if it will update, also BTLD should be black



milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Appr. 18 minutes.
> 
> CU Oliver


In my car with my pc less than 12 minutes for 6WA and 6WB



duke99 said:


> chooes Dkombi All options,it's OK.good luck!


advice only blFlash (BTLD), swDeploy (SWFL), cdDeploy (CAFD), ibaDeploy


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Hwel has to be black, but btld can be updated. Otherwise it would make no sense to mark blflash (to update the btld - bootloader).

The 18 minutes for flashing the 6WA or 6WB are nearly the maximum. It depends also on the car/laptop/interface.

CU Oliver


----------



## GaryWu (Jan 7, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hwel has to be black, but btld can be updated. Otherwise it would make no sense to mark blflash (to update the btld - bootloader).
> 
> ...


I want to confirm. A few days ago I try to use the E-SYS flash 6WB DKOMBI.
But I just choose blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, ibaDeploy began flashing.
However, two minutes is interrupted with an error. Fortunately my DKOMBI still be used normally.
May I ask if choose "all" the flashing. If an error occurs also will not cause "DKOMBI" damage?:bawling:
Thank you ...
Best regards!


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

GaryWu said:


> I want to confirm. A few days ago I try to use the E-SYS flash 6WB DKOMBI.
> But I just choose blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, ibaDeploy began flashing.
> However, two minutes is interrupted with an error. Fortunately my DKOMBI still be used normally.
> May I ask if choose "all" the flashing. If an error occurs also will not cause "DKOMBI" damage?:bawling:
> ...


Checks if the option is flagged


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

This option is not necessary. If the update stopped so fast the error is on another place.

CU Oliver


----------



## gltieu (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi

can someone help me with step by step how to upgrade my firmware of my 6wb kombi? The reason why i think i need to upgrade is i went from the normal kombi to retrofit the 6wb kombi and i m now missing the traffic sign in my 6wb display. You can pm the details if wanted.


----------



## GaryWu (Jan 7, 2015)

Flashing only update DKOMBI, you should not be able to get traffic sign.
Because it is related to other modules.


----------



## gltieu (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi

my car was from factory already with traffic sign with my old kombi cluster i upgrade my kombi cluster to the new 6wb and lost my traffic sign. The one who coded my 5wb kombi cluster said that my new 6wb needs an update.


----------



## GaryWu (Jan 7, 2015)

1.Comfort mode - TAL-Calculating.
2.'Vehicle Order', select 'Read'. and Save
3.Activate FA'.
4.Read ECU
5.Complete Flash
6.select your I-Step Shipment as verified
7.Calculate
8.HW-IDs from SVTactual amd Save STV
9.TAL:Calculate
10.Go to Expert mode ***8211; TAL Processing.
11.STV:Select Step 8: Save File
12.UNCHECK the top-left ALL box to REMOVE all selections.
13.DKOMBI line, Select ONLY 'blFlash' & 'swDeploy' & 'cdDeploy'
14.Check software availability'
15.Click START and wait.

Flash Update "DKOMBI" If it fails, in my experience, does not cause other problems.
Because I failed several times. And finally "DKOMB" flash successfully updated.
Good Luck.


----------



## gltieu (Jan 24, 2015)

I have here some problems to flash:
When "Update VCM after TAL execution" is activated, I get the following error:
"A VCM-Update after a TAL-Execution is not possible without a proper FA.
Please open an FA with appropriate VIN, if you want to update the VCM after the TAL execution.
If you don't want to update the VCM after the TAL execution, either deactivate the VCM-Update, or choose a direct ecu connection. [G130]"

My FA i have checked and there is 6WB in there and 0312 as production date


----------

